# What moss is this?



## xenos369 (May 18, 2014)

So a couple weeks ago, i went to Lake Temagami, and picked a handful of moss i found growing around in a shallow area. To my surprise, it started to grow fairly well in my aquarium. I have no idea what species this moss is, and im wondering if anyone has a better idea.


----------



## fatkinglet (May 8, 2010)

belive to be java moss


----------



## sathy83 (Feb 22, 2013)

Leptodictyum riparium also commonly know as stringy moss (leaf structure looks like it)


----------



## Mossman (Mar 7, 2016)

Leptodictyum riparium is native to the northern hemisphere, I'd have to agree with Sathy83.


----------

